# Eastern U.S. to bask in unusually warm conditions to start November



## BrotherBart (Oct 29, 2015)

Now we have to put up with this as well as low heating oil prices. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-unusually-warm-conditions-to-start-november/


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 29, 2015)

Have you burned yet? If not you may make to turkey day this year!


----------



## spirilis (Oct 29, 2015)

As long as the rest of the winter follows this trend I'll take it!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 29, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Have you burned yet? If not you may make to turkey day this year!



Burned a pellet basket full in the 30-NC three or four times. Makes a beautiful fire with the stove top at around 350. More for ambiance than heat. We had some 15-20 below normal nights last week. Haven't touched the stacks yet.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 29, 2015)

Played golf the day before Thanksgiving last year.  What will this year hold?


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 30, 2015)

Makes sense to me . . . seems like here in Maine the temps and weather this past month was more like the weather we typically get in September . . . relatively mild.

Couple that with a late Spring (well Spring technically arrived on time as it always does -- just the weather was not Spring like) . . . not surprised to see a mild November at the beginning.

I also suspect this may not be a heavy snow year for us here . . . my grandfather always said if the farm pond filled up in the Fall there wouldn't be as much snow . . . and it usually happened that way. 

That said . . . the snow and cold will get here eventually . . . I'm not planning on replacing my sugar maples with palm trees anytime soon.


----------



## spirilis (Oct 30, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> Makes sense to me . . . seems like here in Maine the temps and weather this past month was more like the weather we typically get in September . . . relatively mild.
> 
> Couple that with a late Spring (well Spring technically arrived on time as it always does -- just the weather was not Spring like) . . . not surprised to see a mild November at the beginning.
> 
> ...


I think we're just due for a mild winter after the last 2.  Everything works in cycles... could be wrong and this winter might suck but I doubt it.  El nino will exert whatever its influence may be and that is a change from the past 2 winters.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 30, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Burned a pellet basket full in the 30-NC three or four times


We won't count that. I burned one Sunday and one evening so far. Guess about 3 sm stove loads but we outside temps are warm again right now.


----------



## LocustPocust (Oct 31, 2015)

I had my first fire this year I think it was October 17, which is the latest I've ever gone. Some years I've had my first fire in August. This past Heating Season my last burn was May 31 which was my latest. I'm burning tonight for the first time in 3 days and I think I've gone through 4 wheel barrow loads of boxelder and cottonwood so far this season, I haven't touched any of my good wood yet. Thursday morning at 6 am it was 71 degrees.

The forecast for me this week is 52 Sat 60 Sun 61 Mon 63 Tue 64 Wed 65 Thu 62 Fri, with lows 40-50. Warm temperatures like this aren't unusual but having an entire week of them is a bit unusual. I'll take it!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 31, 2015)

Much as I'd like to ke a mild winter- I just got 3 of these and am anxious to give them a try.


----------



## Bad LP (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm OK with a mild winter down in MA but in ME I'd like all the snow for the sleds without the bitter cold we had last year. If we do get the cold I promise that I still won't groan.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 31, 2015)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I just got 3 of these


 Just seen some like these offered in bulk here in MN. What is the going rate? They want $167 for a bit over a ton skid


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 31, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Just seen some like these offered in bulk here in MN. What is the going rate? They want $167 for a bit over a ton skid


Twice that here!


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 31, 2015)

Ooouch! Another $50 and I can get pellets and let the stove feed itself.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 31, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Ooouch! Another $50 and I can get pellets and let the stove feed itself.


This is s stopgap measure- I was too busy/lazy to put up firewood


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 1, 2015)

Couple threads on the costs of pellets ands fuel in "the pellet mill"and several are now using the cheaper fuel oil and some propain. If I wasn't having cheap corn I too would be using far more propane. My parents had some nice Oak and Ash delivered for $160 a cord.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 1, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Couple threads on the costs of pellets ands fuel in "the pellet mill"and several are now using the cheaper fuel oil and some propain. If I wasn't having cheap corn I too would be using far more propane. My parents had some nice Oak and Ash delivered for $160 a cord.


That would be really cheap here, and I have zero confidence that it would be dry. Much closer to the $300/cord range here I think


----------



## jharkin (Nov 2, 2015)

Sorry guys, my fault.  I tore down and rebuilt the snowblower this year which jinxed us all for snow



On a serious note Ive only lit the fireplace once, too warm most days yet even for an ambiance fire.  I usually rely on the gas and fire the stove up on weekends sometime around thanksgiving but if this pattern holds I may not burn till Christmas this year.  Fine with me as my wood situation is a bit light after last winter.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm moving my stove up from the basement this year.  New chimney is being installed this Thursday.  I haven't burned yet, I decided I'd wait until after the move.  Been using the propane stove to take the chill off in the living room when needed so far.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 2, 2015)

jharkin said:


> I may not burn till Christmas this year


Yeah, that was the kiss of death right there.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yea well this will be short lived, someone here on the east coast (mid-atlantic) bought a new tractor and supposedly every time they buy a new tractor that year is an epic snow year.
FYI - Brother Bart's cat is dead on for the early November forecast.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 2, 2015)

But I also drained the gas and put the mower away... which guarantees I'll need to use it at least one more time.


----------



## Dix (Nov 2, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> We won't count that. I burned one Sunday and one evening so far. Guess about 3 sm stove loads but we outside temps are warm again right now.



You should come live in Icy Hollow .... I've had both stoves cranking twice.

Subtract 10 F when you see the temps on News 12 here


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 3, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> Played golf the day before Thanksgiving last year.  What will this year hold?



played this past weekend myself, actually recorded my 2nd career hole in 1 on Saturday (188 yds with a 6 iron).

down here unless it snows we can play year round, although in the dead of winter you're so bundled up you really can swing all that well


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats!  Did you have insurance?


----------



## jharkin (Nov 3, 2015)

Dix said:


> You should come live in Icy Hollow .... I've had both stoves cranking twice.
> 
> Subtract 10 F when you see the temps on News 12 here



Dix do you live in some twilight zone alternate reality arctic Long Island?   It was 70 degrees here  up north, I was out in a tee shirt...


----------



## Dix (Nov 3, 2015)

jharkin said:


> Dix do you live in some twilight zone alternate reality arctic Long Island?   It was 70 degrees here  up north, I was out in a tee shirt...



Kinda ...  I'm on the down side when it down drafts, people who are in lower lying areas see colder temps

http://www.longwood.k12.ny.us/commu.../what_s_new_/the_elusive_legend_of_icy_hollow


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 4, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> Congrats!  Did you have insurance?


 yeah, its called plastic, but there weren't too many in our group that day so the bar bill wasn't too terribly bad


----------



## Knots (Nov 14, 2015)

I bought a brandy-new snow blower.  Ain't gonna get any snow this year!  You can thank me later...


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 14, 2015)

Knots said:


> I bought a brandy-new snow blower.  Ain't gonna get any snow this year!  You can thank me later...



Friend of mine bought a new truck and plow for his new snow plowing business . . . and a newer used sled . . . I figure this pretty much guarantees us to have little snow.

My sister meanwhile says the temp is below zero and they have about 6 inches of snow on the ground . . . in Alaska . . . which seems to run opposite of us weather-wise.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah my new tractor and snow blade mean we won't see much I figure.


----------



## Dix (Nov 14, 2015)

I finished paying for the splitter and the lawn tractor with plow & cart.


----------



## Knots (Nov 15, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> My sister meanwhile says the temp is below zero and they have about 6 inches of snow on the ground . . . in Alaska . . . which seems to run opposite of us weather-wise.


Indeed.  This bodes well.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2015)

Knots said:


> Indeed.  This bodes well.



Not if you like snowmobiling.


----------



## Knots (Nov 15, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> Not if you like snowmobiling.


Tell you what - let's divide the state in half.  The northern half can get buried.  The southern half will get just enough to go snowshoeing.


----------



## Michael6268 (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks like nice warm weather well into December.  Nice!!

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/WK34/gifs/WK34temp.gif


----------



## drz1050 (Nov 15, 2015)

Be careful what you say.... the beginning of last winter was quite mild as well.. Xmas was green here, then Jan/ Feb came around and we got pounded.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> Be careful what you say.... the beginning of last winter was quite mild as well.. Xmas was green here, then Jan/ Feb came around and we got pounded.



Not here . . . got some snow in October . . . quite a bit melted away, but some stuck . . . another storm around Thanksgiving . . . same thing happened . . . and then another storm in December . . . and January . . . and February.

I will admit . . . I love snow . . . but by the end of February I too was tired of plowing snow.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 16, 2015)

I am still just running my minisplit for heat and haven't burned yet in northern NH. I do have to leave it on one setting as it doesn't have much extra capacity to catch up if I turn it down. It did snow this past weekend and the local mountains are white.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 16, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> Not here . . . got some snow in October . . . quite a bit melted away, but some stuck . . . another storm around Thanksgiving . . . same thing happened . . . and then another storm in December . . . and January . . . and February.
> 
> I will admit . . . I love snow . . . but by the end of February I too was tired of plowing snow.


 
I love the snow also, but I hate digging out fire hydrants, our town dpw doesn't think its there job to do that, they leave the hydrant snow removal to us volunteers which stinks.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Nov 17, 2015)

Snow is fun.  But snow every day, sucks.  
In central NY, sometimes it snows practically every day.  Driving on ice, salt and snow, every day...and scraping off your car, every day...gets really old.  

Plus, I hate what salt does to my vehicles.


----------



## jatoxico (Nov 17, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Snow is fun.  But snow every day, sucks.
> In central NY, sometimes it snows practically every day.  Driving on ice, salt and snow, every day...and scraping off your car, every day...gets really old.
> 
> Plus, I hate what salt does to my vehicles.


We had that last year down this way. We get snow and cold but not all day every day like we had. It does wear you out after awhile. I know everyone got hammered last year with cold and snow, let's hope this year is more of a typical year.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 17, 2015)

I lived in Oswego for a couple years.  The constant snow does get old.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 18, 2015)

I basked in 20F this morning, but back to the 50's tomorrow.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 18, 2015)

Finally had the first fire of the season this past weekend. Just means I'm getting further ahead on next years wood


----------



## HisTreeNut (Nov 18, 2015)

I grew up in Buffalo, NY.  The first winter I can remember clearly is the "Blizzard of '77." 

I am ok with mild winters.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2015)

HisTreeNut said:


> I grew up in Buffalo, NY. The first winter I can remember clearly is the "Blizzard of '77."



Worked with a woman in Dallas that went around bragging about quitting because her husband got a promotion and they were being transferred to Buffalo in 1977. They got moved in just in time for the blizzard. She didn't crow so much anymore. And also said "Can you believe that they actually want chicken wings? The part we pretty much just threw away. No meat."


----------



## HisTreeNut (Nov 19, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> And also said "Can you believe that they actually want chicken wings? The part we pretty much just threw away. No meat."


Mmmm...chicken wings.  Who would of thought they would be so popular?  We ate wings all the time as kids because we were a large family and you could get 5 pounds of wings for next to nothing.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Nov 19, 2015)

As a native NY'ker (having lived in most states on the East coast), being back in the upstate area is a sure fire way to get good wings and pizza.  Living in SC, GA an NC...I really missed the selection of great I'talian places.  

But, I really miss the weather in those areas and the almost year round motorcycle riding.


----------



## begreen (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't get too complacent. We just had a doozy of a storm come through that is now heading your way. Snow will be hitting the northern states soon.
http://abc7chicago.com/weather/chicago-weather-1-9-inches-of-snow-expected-across-area/1092571/


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2015)

Where I am sitting is expected to get 7 to 11" of albino rain.  Not happy.


----------



## begreen (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, looks like you'll be having a white Thanksgiving. Snow maps in this article. 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...rst-snow-to-parts-of-midwest-starting-friday/


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2015)

Yay, Snow.


----------



## Michael6268 (Nov 26, 2015)

More great news!  Warm through the entire month of December! !

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead14/off14_temp.gif


----------



## English BoB (Dec 1, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Now we have to put up with this as well as low heating oil prices.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-unusually-warm-conditions-to-start-november/



Make that December as well, its supposed to stay above freezing at night for the next week and mid forties for daytime.


bob


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have usually, (ready for the tomatos thrown), switched to coal by now for the less maintenance and tending. Have three tons in basement. Still burning free wood and lovin it.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Dec 2, 2015)

different view,https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...al-for-very-snowy-winter-in-mid-atlantic-d-c/


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Dec 2, 2015)

MERRY CHRISTMAS  folks?!?


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm loving this.  40's and 50's through the first week in December! 

Last year, it was 35 degrees this day with a low of 12F at night.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 2, 2015)

Looking at some more golf as soon as it dries up!


----------



## Michael6268 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yahoo!! I'm gettin' my air conditioners out!


----------



## jharkin (Dec 11, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I'm loving this.  40's and 50's through the first week in December!
> 
> Last year, it was 35 degrees this day with a low of 12F at night.




Not me.. Its in the 50s and 60s up here and might stay that way through Christmas.  At this rate I may have to un- winterise the lawnmower and drag it out again.   My son got a tick last week.  Hanging Christmas lights in a tee shirt is just wrong.


----------



## Brian26 (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks like a scorcher out East. Some of the computer models are showing t-shirts and shorts for Christmas


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 14, 2015)

50's this weekend.  Going to be nice this week, cooler this comming weekend and then back up to 50's for Christmas week.

Loving it!  I'm doing a fire at night and then letting it die out in the morning.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 14, 2015)

I was out hiking this weekend in the white mountains of NH on Mts Willey Field and Tom all around 4000 feet. There was bit of snow ont he ground and ice in the shade. I switched over to shorts once I got out of the shade and kept them on util I got back to my car. Third weekend in row I have been able to wear shorts for at part of my hike.


----------



## Knots (Dec 18, 2015)

It can be little tricky burning the stove in this ~40 degree weather, but after seeing recent pictures of Wyoming, it brought back images of last February here and I'm not going to complain.


----------



## spirilis (Dec 18, 2015)

I am not sure but I think I have not burned any wood this month, or if I did, it was 2 or 3 kindling fires at the very beginning of the month... Wow!  Heat pump has taken care of everything.  Tonight and tomorrow night look like they will be woodstove-worthy nights though, low of 28F and 25F respectively.


----------



## Michael6268 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah, two days of cool weather and then shooting right back up into the fifties and sixties. So much for winter activities! Might as well go right back to spring at this point!


----------



## spirilis (Dec 18, 2015)

I mean, I wouldn't mind early spring!  Nice weather to buck & split the 8 trees I felled at my dad's last week... and more fuel for next year!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 18, 2015)

We might a *dusting* this weekend. This area is pushing for the latest
measurable snowfall since the national weather service started keeping
records in the 1880s. I am NOT complaining. Rode the 14 Wethead to work
this AM & listened to Christmas Carols... 41on 18 December in the Albany
NY area. THAT don't happen every year, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Michael6268 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks like they cancelled winter entirely now. Through March.
Works for me!!

http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/january-march-outlook-2016-noaa-wsi


----------



## spirilis (Dec 18, 2015)

Sounds great!  Makes up for the past 2 brutal winters.  I always figured nature would balance things out somehow... it always does.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hell yeah. 

Instead of baking or broiling I'm going to go buy charcoal and grill some steaks and sausage this Christmas.  Thats a first!


----------



## begreen (Dec 21, 2015)

These high temps this year are showing up all around the globe. Daffodils are reported blooming in London parks. Out here we have several plants that are blooming and some narcissus are already out of the ground and 8" tall.
http://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2015/dec/20/global-warming-weather-environment-el-nino
Photographed Saturday


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 21, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> Instead of baking or broiling I'm going to go buy charcoal and grill some steaks and sausage this Christmas.  Thats a first!



I've got 3 racks of ribs on the Big Green Egg right now!


----------



## greg13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jags said:


> Where I am sitting is expected to get 7 to 11" of albino rain.  Not happy.


they are calling for almost 70* thursday and 50s  for Christmas. I LOVE IT and NO snow yet!


----------



## Jags (Dec 22, 2015)

We did end up getting about 11" during that one, but it is all gone.  Not sure about others, but so far I am loving this el 'weather' o effect.  Xmas day forecast is sunny and 43F.  Whooo hoooo.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 22, 2015)

begreen said:


> These high temps this year are showing up all around the globe. Daffodils are reported blooming in London parks. Out here we have several plants that are blooming and some narcissus are already out of the ground and 8" tall.
> http://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2015/dec/20/global-warming-weather-environment-el-nino
> Photographed Saturday
> View attachment 169909
> ...




We have dandelions and some of my wife's perennial flowers sprouting in the yard. Im concerned the grass might start growing and Ill have to drag the mower out again.  One of my kids got a tick a week ago and we still have bugs in te yard.

I know others may like this but I definitely do not.  Its just not right.  Come spring when all our gardens area mud pit, the bugs are epic and it hits 90 in April, I will *not* be happy.


----------



## begreen (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes, it's the bugs in all shapes forms and sizes that concern me.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 22, 2015)

This may make that wood stove sale come earlier than usual. Id like to get it in January if possible.


----------

